# proper exhaust splitters location?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got the reproduction exhaust splitters. Where approximately should my existing pipes be cut. The directions say to cut 23 1/2 inches from the end of the tailpipe. Is that correct? Do the splitters go nearly as far as the "O" in GTO on passenger side?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## goldfinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*me too*

I am about to install splitters on my 65 and would like to see a good picture on exactly where to install them.Once there welded on there done, so might as well get it correct the first time


----------

